# Science program! Richard Dawkins...



## HieroGlyph (Jan 9, 2006)

If youre interested in science in the real world and have access to Channel 4: soon, at 8pm tonight (Monday) theres going to be a bit of a debate on telly... (not sure if there have been any other pointers, and seems I always leave these things till the last minute...)

http://www.channel4.com/listings/C4/index.jsp?offset=0&position=0


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 9, 2006)

> In this contentious two-part series, Dawkins decribes God as the most unpleasant fictional character of all and launches a wholehearted attack on religion as the cause for much of the pain and suffering in the world.



Oh, lordy - Dawkins on a bender again.

Dawkins has become the scientific equivalent of a religious fundamentalist - a mirror image of the people he battles against.

Asking Dawkins about religion is like asking Billy Graham about science.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 9, 2006)

Did you watch the program?
Bender?
Cause and effect...
What leads a reasoning man to drink?


----------

